
Home burned down, can't rebuild because blueprints infringe on IP - spc476
https://np.reddit.com/r/legaladvice/comments/68hwlr/california_my_house_burnt_down_im_being/
======
spc476
The original title, "California - My house burnt down, I'm being threatened by
the home builder for infringing on their IP because it is being rebuilt" was
rejected as being too long.

